# [ENworld Gamer #1] Cover Typo



## Eridanis (Dec 6, 2004)

Heya, guys! I was at a local game store this afternoon at lunch, and was very excited to see Gamer#1. However, as I found out when I went to pay, there is no price on the front cover, back cover, or any where we could see! Might want to check for that next time. 

Looking forward to reading it!


----------

